# Recovering. Things to ponder that might help.



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

So I'd say that I've had DR (and a little DP) since July of 2010. I went into probably 90% remission until two weeks ago when a TON of stress built up... that I thought was unrelated, but I think it was really just a gradual DR comeback. I think the only reason it came back (and came back hard) was because I knew it was an anxiety symptom, but I did NOT know OCD was a huge part of it (especially pure O). in fact, whenever I looked into diagnosing myself, I always immediately dismissed OCD.

Back in 2010, these feelings of despair, panic, and DR were without breaks. 24/7. I used distraction to heal myself then, and it worked, but I never tackled one of the biggest causes.... the obsessive thinking. This time, I guess it shows that I've learned to deal with some parts of DR, because its not strong all the time... I can keep it at bay and be distracted and have a good time. The only time it comes back is if I read into existential or spiritual stuff. reading about DP/DR helps me, however, by reassuring me that it's just a condition (which my 2-3 year remission is proof of).

what I'm finding out, is that, for me, trying to find comfort and answers through religion is just as bad as pondering existence. I have my beliefs, and I'm leaving it at that. I thought educating myself more would turn my head to a different obsession for a while, but it's just causing more confusion. If my beliefs were a little more established before this happened, it might have helped.

the best thing, and it's been said a million times, is to realize that healthy distraction, positive thinking, and acceptance is key, but what we all need to realize (the ones with the obsessive existential thoughts anyways) is that pure O is a HUGE roadblock. if the obsessive thoughts arise, label them as obsessive thoughts and move on. I think we all have more than enough proof on this forum alone that we are all real, and this is all real. there are so many of us. now that that is clear, the next step is to accept FULLY that it's just DP/DR and STOP fearing the thoughts/feelings. the same technique is used for panic disorder. acknowledge the panic feelings as panic and nothing more, fear them not, and the panic goes away.

Acknowledge the obsessive thoughts, the unreal feelings, the thoughts of depression, panic, and despair as DP/dr and nothing more. do not fear them. and you will be on your way.


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes - getting off this site and stupid google searches about ARE WE REAL that just yield freaky results definitely helps.


----------

